# For all photographing kids.



## timor (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe worth to check this out:
Bill Gekas Photography


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool.  I wish I had a "style."


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2014)

So does that guy. He's gone utterly kitsch. But, it's a sure bet that people eat that crap up.You know, like the _world's best selling painting_, Dogs Playing Poker. Because, as we all know, a great idea is utterly timeless, right?   http://www.google.com/search?client...oe=UTF-8#q=Dogs+Playing+Poker&rls=en&tbm=shop

It used to be Anne Geddes that all the trend-hackers emulated....now this guy's resorted to resurrecting centuries-dead Flemish painting ideas. Ah, well, time marches on,m and new dead ideas are dug and recycled as times change. http://www.google.com/search?q=Anne...sDIfYigLq6oDwDw&ved=0CB4QsAQ&biw=1799&bih=964


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 19, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Cool.  I wish I had a "style."


It's your equipment, you need to upgrade  :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Cool.  I wish I had a "style."
> ...



Bwahhh-hah-ha! Good one, Steve! I laughed out loud, dude!

Just as an aside...there are a TON of old used sunflower and daisy costumes and big fake tile plastic flowerpots available at Goodwill stores across this great land, you know, for those wishing to emulate Anne Geddes...

AnneGeddes_Wallpaper1280_168a.jpg


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



Haha he just wants me to sell him my D800 for a $20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 19, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


You totally underestimate me.
I'd give you $40 for it.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 19, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



How generous? I bet for $40 you could pick up a rusty D80, a stencil, and some paint. You'll have a D800 real quick like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



WATCH OUT! He'll try paying you with a $30 bill and a $10!!!!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


or just some Canadian money ...


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 19, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



I want real money! Not that fake stuff..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like the night is already a looong one. Already past 3/4 of a bottle of whisky.


----------



## timor (Aug 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> So does that guy. He's gone utterly kitsch. But, it's a sure bet that people eat that crap up.


Business is a business, I know worst. Worst, which actually kills, but never mind.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Ahem!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2014)

timor said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > So does that guy. He's gone utterly kitsch. But, it's a sure bet that people eat that crap up.
> ...


I'm sure it sells very well, and all that, but when I look at them, every one looks like Wednesday Adams!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 19, 2014)

tirediron said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


----------

